# Cassette question



## placilla (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if SRAM is coming out with a lighter cassette anytime soon?


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

They are supposed to have a Force cassette next year. I've not seen or heard anything about the weight however.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Use a Dura Ace....

the Flash


----------

